# Korean 27" S-IPS vs PLS Monitor?



## ChaoticG8R (Mar 26, 2013)

Curious if anyone has ventured into the new Samsung PLS monitors and how they actually compare (not Samsung's marketing) against S-IPS monitors.  Even more specifically the bare non A+ Korean panels.

I'm currently looking at purchasing either:
Korean "X-Star Brand" 27" 2560x1440 QHD PLS Monitor 
or one of the many Korean IPS monitors, likely either an Auria since I have a Microcenter nearby or a Shimian (also is there any way to tell which panels are the 10bit vs the 8bit?)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2013)

Theres a thread kinda dedicated to this

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162310

Its a bit of a mishmash thread but we cover quite a few korean brands there


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Mar 26, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Theres a thread kinda dedicated to this
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162310
> 
> Its a bit of a mishmash thread but we cover quite a few korean brands there



Thanks for being for trying to be helpful and either not reading my post or not understanding what I was asking.  Trust me, the search function is something I do understand and know how to utilize.  I have searched for threads referencing PLS panel comparisons, and there are not any.  

In that entire thread, there is only a solitary post which even references PLS panels.  Hence why this is a separate post which is inquiring not simply about the Korean IPS panels, but another proprietary "comparable" technology that I am curious about.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 26, 2013)

im certain the samsung monitors as a whole are much better than the off brand korean ones that pretty much provide parts too samsung. purchasing samsung means you get a peace of mind with a much better warranty, customer service, and quality control.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Mar 26, 2013)

I guess I'm more concerned about which tech is better, or what are the true pros/cons of PLS vs IPS.  I am still likely looking @ a Korean lower grade monitor using the same panels, just really can't find much of a comparison of the two anywhere.


----------



## erocker (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't know much (if anything) about PLS panels... Unless I google it. But if you decide to go with a Korean monitor, get the "perfect pixel" Acheiva Shimian. It's excellent.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Mar 26, 2013)

erocker said:


> I don't know much (if anything) about PLS panels... Unless I google it. But if you decide to go with a Korean monitor, get the "perfect pixel" Acheiva Shimian. It's excellent.



Yea, we've talked in TS about it before, although it was late and I think drinks were involved so you may not remember   I just saw some of the Korean PLS panels showing up on eBay, and Samsung themselves tout it as fairly superior, but I don't really have any information as to how.


----------



## erocker (Mar 26, 2013)

After doing some quick reading, those who have tried both seem to have no real preference between the two. Samsung makes PLS panels and LG makes the IPS panels. Anything I see regarding PLS as better generally comes from marketing with no real facts.

Thing is, I'm sure most PLS monitors (since they are new) may use better backlighting. Also, I prefer the glossy panels to the matte panels. Colors and brightness/contrast seems to be better.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 26, 2013)

ChaoticG8R said:


> also is there any way to tell which panels are the 10bit vs the 8bit?)



Unless you buy Tesla/Quadro or FirePRO card, this doesn't matter, as far as I understand


Many animes now are coming out with 10-bit color, and there are 10-bit panels(you can tell by the number of colors available, quick google will give you the exact figures), but actually getting 10-bit playback...remains something to desire.

PLS isn't quite as good as 10-bit IPS, colour-wise. PLS is cheaper IPS alternative, and that's that.

BTW, it's actually 30-bit, 10-bit per colour, and is also referred to as "Deep Color"


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Mar 26, 2013)

erocker said:


> After doing some quick reading, those who have tried both seem to have no real preference between the two. Samsung makes PLS panels and LG makes the IPS panels. Anything I see regarding PLS as better generally comes from marketing with no real facts.
> 
> Thing is, I'm sure most PLS monitors (since they are new) may use better backlighting. Also, I prefer the glossy panels to the matte panels. Colors and brightness/contrast seems to be better.





cadaveca said:


> Unless you buy Tesla/Quadro or FirePRO card, this doesn't matter, as far as I understand
> 
> 
> Many animes now are coming out with 10-bit color, and there are 10-bit panels(you can tell by the number of colors available, quick google will give you the exact figures), but actually getting 10-bit playback...remains something to desire.
> ...



Thanks guys.  That's what I thought about the PLS "advantages" basically just being marketing items.  Dave, you remark that PLS is the cheaper IPS alternative, but since most korean panels are 8bit (and not 10bit, although the new Auria ones are supposed to be "10bit), would the 8bit be on par with IPS, or should I just ignore the samsung options?

Thanks so much everyone!!


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 26, 2013)

Honestly, I haven't seen anything in person for PLS that I was aware of. I've seen nearly every one of Samsung's current lineup in the past couple of week, when shopping for a new TV, and nothing really stood out as out of place(mind you I was looking at bezel sizes when looking, and not much else).

I only know about the 10-bit stuff because of animes, thought it might be cool to check out, blah blah blah..maybe newest cards are different, but I dunno for sure.

What I do know is that I have dell 30-inch IPS, and these newer 24-inch IPS panels...these newer panels seem much better, thanks to new backlight, new LED panel doesn't need to be as bright to produce accurate color to my eyes. Also, power consumption is way down.


Honestly, while the difference between TN and IPS is pretty pronounced, IPS -to- S-IPS isn't as large, but it is definitely noticible. That's WITHOUT 10-bit color support. I dunno that you really need that unless you are working as an artist.


----------



## jagd (Mar 27, 2013)

ATI has 10 bit support since 68**  iirc  . 
Deep color need ;
1-An OS supporting Deep color
2-A vga card with hdmi 1.3 ( or higher version hdmi ) or DP connection and deep color support 
3-Monitor with deep color support ( Dell was most wide spread brand with deep color support to my knowledge )




cadaveca said:


> Unless you buy Tesla/Quadro or FirePRO card, this doesn't matter, as far as I understand
> 
> BTW, it's actually 30-bit, 10-bit per colour, and is also referred to as "Deep Color"


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 27, 2013)

jagd said:


> ATI has 10 bit support since 68**  iirc  .
> Deep color need ;
> 1-An OS supporting Deep color
> 2-A vga card with hdmi 1.3 ( or higher version hdmi ) or DP connection and deep color support
> 3-Monitor with deep color support ( Dell was most wide spread brand with deep color support to my knowledge )



Uh, yeah, I got all that stuff, including the Dell monitors. Myself and many others get no 10-bit, dunno why. That whole challenge presents more than it is worth, IMHO, unless, like I said, you're a digital artist.


----------



## skutcho (Apr 20, 2013)

*X-Star 27"*

All I know is I got the X-Star from ta-planet (samsung PLS matte screen) and can't find a single thing wrong with it. The stand is flimsy, the enclosure is cheap plastic, but the display is top notch. Maybe I was just lucky, but I can't imagine paying $999 for the Samsung branded one or $999 for the Apple display... very happy here... (hopefully it lasts... been 4 days so far)... even if it only lasts a year, I figure it was worth it... and it arrived in 2 days!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 20, 2013)

This looks great really, but there's one giant question here. Is the coating the Samsung matte coating, or some generic stuff? This makes all the difference. I consider Dell IPS monitors worthless because of their terrible coating and that's a big name brand. If its Samsungs standard matte then it's not a problem. If it's something else I'd be worried.


----------



## skutcho (Apr 20, 2013)

*X-Star 27"*

I haven't seen the Samsung in person, so I can't comment on an exact comparison. But it does seem to have a very good awesome viewing angle. No real color fluctuations that I can see at extreme angles. It's very bright with open windows and sun and very bright in the evening. For $315 shipped, it's a very impressive display. I'm a graphic designer and not a gamer, so I can't comment on the speed, refresh, etc, but it's a hell of a lot better as far as color calibration than my old Apple Cinema Display... I could get 3 of these and still have cash left over.


----------



## Slizzo (Apr 22, 2013)

Recently bought this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221215489267?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Hopefully should arrive tomorrow. I'll let you know my impressions. However I don't have anything to compare it against here. Maybe I'll bring it over to my buddy's house (he has a Dell UltraSharp 3007) and see what's what.


----------



## naraku (Apr 22, 2013)

Slizzo said:


> Recently bought this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221215489267?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Hopefully should arrive tomorrow. I'll let you know my impressions. However I don't have anything to compare it against here. Maybe I'll bring it over to my buddy's house (he has a Dell UltraSharp 3007) and see what's what.


I've been thinking of buying this one too but the glossy screen is kind of a deal breaker for me. 

I will definitely be waiting for your opinion on this monitor.


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 22, 2013)

You need a power adapter for that?

Lets us know how it turns out.

I love my Auria, maybe I'll upgrade my other monitor too.


----------



## Huddo93 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm currently using a Asus PB278Q 2560x1440 PLS Monitor, its basically the same as a IPS panel, and having it sit side to side with my 24" Dell IPS my PLS panel is alot nicer, its smoother, and gives alot better colour reproduction. However this could just be slight problems with calibration and the fact that its a $650 monitor vs a $200 monitor. In the end I believe they are supposed to be the same in terms of colour reproduction. 

TL;DR its basically the same, buy whichever suits your budget/looks like the better deal.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 22, 2013)

You should only compare it to a 27" LG IPS. The regular IPS monitors I've seen don't compare to the quality of those specific LG panels.

Anyone looking at this should be checking out the ocn thread. The big issue I'd be tracking now is the burn in reports.


----------



## Slizzo (Apr 22, 2013)

naraku said:


> I've been thinking of buying this one too but the glossy screen is kind of a deal breaker for me.
> 
> I will definitely be waiting for your opinion on this monitor.



Going in my basement, so I shouldn't have to worry about glare at all.



LagunaX said:


> You need a power adapter for that?
> 
> Lets us know how it turns out.
> 
> I love my Auria, maybe I'll upgrade my other monitor too.



I have plenty of cords, saw some confirm that the power adapter is indeed multi-voltage/amperage.


----------



## skutcho (Apr 24, 2013)

It's been about a week so far with a lot of use.... this monitor never ceases to amaze me... it looks like a crappy LCD from 2004 from a distance, but up close, it's as good as it gets. The colors are dead on and really even. I can only speak from my PLS experience and not the LG IPS ones, but this is fantastic... it seems to be the same one as the samsung http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/monitors/LS27B970DS/ZA


----------

